# Youth bow



## Eshock64 (Dec 9, 2020)

What seems the be the best bow for a middle school archer


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

Tone of choices for that age group, most manufacturers make a highly adjustable model, but diamond, bear seem popular and adjustable to grow with. Probably need some more info on goals, size, strength of Middle schooler to narrow down selection


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Elite ember is a really good one as long as your kid really wants to shoot because it is a bit more of an investment but well worth it if they are sticking with it or are interested in competing. Its 10-60 lbs, good quality and doesn't need a bow press to adjust. But like poster above said lots of variables.


----------



## kcgolf (Dec 9, 2008)

I just put my 10 year old twins in the mission radik. If yours is in middle school there are a ton of choices but I would ad the Mission Hammr to your list. It was similar to the radik but with a 70lb draw top end.


----------



## ekirby (Jul 27, 2014)

My son has a pse mini burner, and it’s served him well. We’ve changed some of the hardware but the bow itself has held up well


----------



## GCC (Jan 24, 2021)

jk918 said:


> Tone of choices for that age group, most manufacturers make a highly adjustable model, but diamond, bear seem popular and adjustable to grow with. Probably need some more info on goals, size, strength of Middle schooler to narrow down selection


I have 2 PSE miniburners! They are great for young ones!!


----------



## Bigbuck5 (May 25, 2012)

Diamond razors edge and Mission Craze come to mind. Those bows are great because it can be adjusted as they grow up into adults.


----------



## nhn2a (Aug 21, 2020)

ekirby said:


> My son has a pse mini burner, and it’s served him well. We’ve changed some of the hardware but the bow itself has held up well


x2 on the mini burner. My son just got one this past year and its been working great.


----------



## Bryce20185 (Nov 25, 2020)

Bigbuck5 said:


> Diamond razors edge and Mission Craze come to mind. Those bows are great because it can be adjusted as they grow up into adults.


Razors edge is a good choice!


----------



## Peter M. (Jan 11, 2021)

We like the Mission bows as they are easily adjustable without a bow press.


----------



## JCondon39 (Jul 13, 2020)

My 11 year old son loves his Bear Legit.
Great adjustability as he grows.


----------



## Davelefty (Nov 1, 2021)

Mission bows are great. Are you looking for entry level or something more intermediate/advanced?


----------

